# [SOLVED] Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Users,

I have just come across this great site.

I hope that someone can help me.
I am trying to obtain the following drivers for my multi-card reader

1) Generic SM/xD-Picture USB Device 
STORAGE\REMOVABLEMEDIA\7&18E2F93E&0&RM

2) Generic MS/MS-Pro USB Device
STORAGE\REMOVABLEMEDIA\7&1BC7137F&0&RM

3) Generic Compact Flash USB Device
STORAGE\REMOVABLEMEDIA\7&34EC5D6B&0&RM

4) Photosmart Printer Card Access
STORAGE\REMOVABLEMEDIA\9&10E40D01&0&RM

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Sanjiv


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Is the card reader on the Photosmart printer or in the PC?


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

The Card is in the PC


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

What is the brand and model of the PC?


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

It is an Evesham Micro Computer.
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU
Windows XP Professionla Service Pack 3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

We'll need the DEV and VEN numbers in that case.

In the Device Manager, Right click on My Computer, Select Properties, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will list the DEV/VEN#.


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Generic-Compact Flash USB
USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00\20021111153705700&0

The information you requested is as follows:-

GENERIC-MS/Ms-Pro USB DEVICE
USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS/MS-PRO&REV_1.00\20021111153705700&3

GENERIC-SD/MMC USB DEVICE
USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD/MMC&REV_1.00\20021111153705700&2

GENERIC-SM/xD-PICTURE USB DEVICE
USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM/XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00\20021111153705700&1

PHOTOSMART PRINTER CARD READER (HPH11)
DOT4\VID_03F0&PID_3E02&DOT4&STORE_HPHI11\8&2790429E&0&1


Hope you can help.

Regards
Sanjiv


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Are there any yellow question marks in device manager?
It appears windows is using a generic driver for the card reader, so I take it it's not working?

The last listing is for a reader on a HP printer do you have a HP print driver installed?


> PHOTOSMART PRINTER CARD READER (HPH11)
> DOT4\VID_03F0&PID_3E02&DOT4&STORE_HPHI11\8&2790429E&0&1


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

There are only Yellow Circles with exclamation marks attached to each of the above and I have an HP Photosmart 7550 printer attched.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Give these a try, if not we'll have to try to ID the maker of the drive.
http://download.cnet.com/Card-Reader-Driver-5-1-2600-2011-zip/3000-18492_4-150091.html


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Unfortunately, that does not seem to have worked.

I have found out the following about the card reader

Enlight USB 2.0 Card Reader by Mitsumi Model FA405M.

Please see attachment - The reader info appears in both the Storage volumes (with an exclamation mark in a yellow circle) and in Disk Drives with no errors.

Please can you guide me through (step-by-step) the best way to move forward.

Many Thanks for your help.

Regards

Sanjiv


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

In device manager uninstall the devices with yellow marks, reboot and let windows rediscover and install them. Mitsumi does not offer drivers for them they use the generic windows drivers.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Hello,

Disconnect the printer USB cable from the computer, now look in device manager for any errors, what do you find?

If no errors are found now, then you simply need to install printer driver and software.
Otherwise if any found still then give us the DEV and VEN numbers.
Do not hook the printer back up yet.


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

I uninstaled the yellow markers and then rebooted the sytem to no avail.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Did windows try to install new hardware?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Printer:

Its an HP Photosmart. What is the model number of it?

its going to be 7500 series


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

No windows did not try to install new hardware


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

[PHOTOSMART PRINTER CARD READER (HPH11)
DOT4\VID_03F0&PID_3E02&DOT4&STORE_HPHI11\8&2790429E&0&1 

The printer is a photosmart 7550


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Does that card reader show a yellow question mark also or just the internal reader?


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Please see the attached file for more information.
I have used the CD-ROM to Reomve the Hp Printer software and drivers and then rebooted the machine and re-installed with no change.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Give this one a try > http://download.driverguide.com/driver/fa405m/Mitsumi+Electronics/d547022.html


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Many Thanks for this.
Please advise the best way to proceed once I have downloaded the .exe file


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Double click a expand them to a new folder, there should be a installer included if not right click on the device in device manager and choose update driver and point the windows installer to the new folder.


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

No Go!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*



sanjivsai said:


> [PHOTOSMART PRINTER CARD READER (HPH11)
> DOT4\VID_03F0&PID_3E02&DOT4&STORE_HPHI11\8&2790429E&0&1
> 
> The printer is a photosmart 7550


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

Ok go here for driver and software:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=72891&lang=en

Download: 
1. HP Photosmart Printer Software Driver

UPDATES:
1. Critical Update: HP Photo and Imaging
2. Critical update for HP Gallery and Instant Share failure 
3. Critical update to resolve an issue with HP Director after installing a new revision of Internet Explorer

How to install printer on xp windows:

1. Unplug all cables from printer to pc
2. Remove any printer driver and software through "add/remove" in control panel
3. Restart pc
4. Plug in power cord to printer and turn the printer on - Do not plug in USB cable yet.
5. Install driver and software for the printer that you downloaded
6. Plug in the USB cable when installation asks you to
7. After installation completes, restart the computer
8. Install updates if any are needed if some dont install then probably not needed
9. After installation of updates, restart computer

Let us know how it turns out?


----------



## sanjivsai (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Multi-reader card*

I re-built my machine in the end.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you have a card reader working wish we could have been more of a help.


----------

